# Kühlerproblem....



## Bleem (17. November 2003)

bin der meinung mein kühler von der cpu is leicht defekt...
is nämlich ur alt...

1. lösungvorschläge bitte ?   (Zb kann verdrekct werden etc.)
2. is es "gut" wenn ich die kühlung ausschalte ?  ( ist  nur ein amd duron 800 )
3. liegt es etwa nit an der kühlung   ( da ich aber das gehäuse aufgeschraubt habe und genauer mir das angeschaut bzw angehört habe bin ich mir da zu 99 % sicher das das die cpu kühlung ist...

noch was: es ist nicht eine andauernter lärm  er is mal leise mal laut dann "kratzt" es ezc.

danke schon mal für hilfe...


sorry wegen rechtschreibfehler   EILE !


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Hallo,

also is dir dein Kühler nur grundsätzlich zu laut, oder scchlägt irgendwas Alarm, temperaturmäßig? 

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Lüfter sind kugelgelagert, diese Kugellager schlage mit der Zeit aus, somit wird der Lüfter von sich aus lauter mit der Zeit. Ja, ein Lüfter kann verdrecken, sogar soweit, dass die Kühlleistung auf ein Minimum absinkt.

2. Nein, es ist nicht "gut"! Selbst ein Duron 800 frisst eine beträchtliche Menge an Strom, ohne einen entsprechenden Kühler lebt deine CPU keine 20 sekunden mehr...

3. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, wo Lärm herkommen könnte... Auf Platz 1 natürlich der CPU-Lüfter, hier gibt es temperaturgesteuerte Lüfterlösungen für ca 20€, die eine Menge tun können. Allerdings kann auch die Grafikkarte durch die meist sehr kleinen Lüfter eine Menge Lärm erzeugen.
Wenn du von einem kratzenden Geräusch sprichst, das sporadisch auftritt, muss ich unwillkürlich an die Festplatte denken, hast du da irgendwelche Probleme festgestellt? 

naja gute Nacht einstweilen 
Whizzly


----------



## Bleem (18. November 2003)

ne die fetsplatte ist es sicher nicht (hoff ich halt)

hab abso sonst keinen problem mit dem compi !

das geräucht is sicher von dem kühler !

bin mir nur nicht sicher von welchen

netzteil , cpu, grafikkarte !


----------



## Sven Fischer (18. November 2003)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: schon mal was von Groß-/Kleinschreibung gehört?

// edit:

Dann halte doch einfach mal dein Ohr an die Lüfter (nicht IN die Lüfter) um Festzustellen welcher von denen so ein Lärm macht.


----------



## Bleem (18. November 2003)

mal ne antwort: i schreib so wi i will 



naja direkt mit dem ohr bin i netdazu gegangen aber aufschrauben reicht um sich ziemlich sicher zusein


----------



## Tim C. (18. November 2003)

Mal ne Aussage: Damit stößt du hier a) auf wenig Verständnis, b) verstößt du damit gegen die Regeln und c) wird das genau darum nicht lange gut gehen.

Also im Guten, bitte halte dich an die Netiquette (einzusehen über das Menü), besonders Punkt 12


----------



## Bleem (18. November 2003)

tja wenn das klein schreiben stört !

ciao 

gibt andere sachen auch noch wie ich an meine infos komme...
bitte


----------



## Tim C. (18. November 2003)

Gut, wenn ein Hinweis im Guten nicht fruchtet, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als ebenfalls

ciao

zu sagen.


----------



## Whizzly (18. November 2003)

und für sowas schreib ich mir die Finger wund


----------



## Bleem (18. November 2003)

sorry muss doch schnell nochwas loswerden...


danke wizzly für di info...
kleine info  hab wärend dem betrieb den kühler kurz mit der hand angehalten und das "kratzen" war weg...

//edit//
shit kommt doch wieder (((((
//edit//

aber jetzt ciao 
bin hier leider nicht erwünscht bzw... meine "schreibweise"

ab jetzt wird hier halt nur mehr gelsen...


----------



## Erpel (18. November 2003)

Wie bloed kann man sein, die Hilfe des besten aller Foren wegen ein paar Großbuchstaben(die sind mit Hilfe der Shift-Taste unter allen gängigen Betriebsystemen zu erreichen) aufzugeben ?
Aber zu dem gelüftere hier hab ich mal ne frage, leidet ne Grafikkarte, wenn ich zwecks Lärmquellenbestimmung mal kurz den Lüfter anhalte? (radeon9700pro)


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

hi, 
also grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, nein.....
Man sollte nicht grade 3dmark dabei laufen lassen, aber 10 sekunden dürften kein  sein denk ich... mach lieber 5 draus  
Aber das sollte schon funken, hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht bei meiner 9600, und ich habe öfters mal den Finger dagegengedrückt (aus denselben Beweggründen wie du   )

Gute Nacht allseits  
whizzly


----------



## Sven Fischer (19. November 2003)

Da würde ich ganz vorsichtig sein, denn GPU´s laufen bei höheren Temperaturen und der Spielraum ist vom normale Laufen bis zum Durchbrennen wesendlich kleiner. Also ich würde meine Finger nicht da reinstecken und ihn anhalten.


----------



## Bleem (19. November 2003)

Ihrgendwie hat Agent-p ja recht....

Man aber das is so anstrenged das Groß- und Kleinschreiben 
vorallem werend der Arbeit...

aber bitte 

Also das mit dem Kühler is ma schön langsam unheimlich...
Wenn ich ihn mal kurz anhalte dann is er für eine Minute leise...
Dann fagt er aber wieder an..
Und jetzt is es immer abgesetzt mal laut mal leise  ((((

Was haltet ihr von Schmiren ?


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hi, wieder zurück?!  

Das ist ein typischer Fall von ausgeschlagenem Kugellager, da kannste schmieren ziemlich vergessen...
Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen, entweder den Kühler runterbaun und säubern,
oder nen vernünftigen Silent Kühler um die 20€  http://www.arctic-cooling.com/de/produkte/copper_silent/  zum Beispiel. Der is zwar etwas übermessen für einen 800er Duron, aber durch die Temperaturregelung des Lüfters wird er praktisch Passiv laufen  



schönen tag noch 
Whizzly


----------



## Bleem (19. November 2003)

Säubern ?

Echt  Na lustig  das versuch ich doch glat mal...
und das mit dem Silent klingt a nit schlecht...den kann i aber zB bei an XP2200 a nutzen oder ?


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

HI,
naja säubern bringt eigentlich nicht viel,. wenn der Lüfter im  Eimer ist, ein relativ sinnloser Einfall   
Ähm wenn du Dir den Link oben angeschaut hättest, dann würdest du die Spezifikationen kennen, er  läuft bis zu einem 2800er vernünftig....
Stichwort : Eigeninitiative 
tschausn
whizzly


p.s. warum is das verb "f u n k t" in der Blacklist?


----------



## redbuttler (1. Dezember 2003)

Dein Kühler scheint wircklich sehr unter Altersschwäche zu leiden. Wenn der Kühler ab und zu laut wird und eine kratzendes Geräusch macht, kann man dagegen aber leicht vorbeugen. Auf deinem Lüfter müsste sich eine kleiner Aufkleber befinden wenn du diesen abziehst siehst du darunter das Lüfterlager.
Gib in dieses einfach 3 bis 4 Tropfen Waffen oder Nähmaschinenöl hinein. Nachdem du den Rechner neu gestartet hast müsste der Lüfter schon deutlich leiser sein!
Vielleicht klapps ja! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bleem (2. Dezember 2003)

Habs mit Sojabonenöl gemacht  jetzt is er weider leiser  

Danke schön !


----------

